# Anyone interested in correct Fender Slab necks?



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

If I put out the correct spec slab necks would anyone be interested in buying them?

What I am talking about is the vintage correct truss rod setup - simple curved rod cutting into the rosewood slab, same setup that Fender was using '59-'62

These are intesive and expensive to produce with the proper rod setup. 

I've made them for my guitars and have had a few requests. I wonder if there are many people out there who are after this stuff. If so post and let me know. Just a test to gauge wheter its worth banging them out. They would not be cheap.

Also curved lam boards?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

There might be but you know who you are competing against. I ended up building my own. Yeah they are a ton of work. 

I might be interested in a board.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> There might be but you know who you are competing against.


No who? Nobody does these necks that I know of.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh I get it .. No skunk stripe......


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Oh I get it .. No skunk stripe......


there never is on a slab neck. I'm talking correct slab neck with correct truss rod setup here. Not the typical knockoff neck where the truss is in a straight channel half way down the heel.

Same with the veneer. Nobody that I know of is making the proper thin veneer and again - the original style single rod truss in an arc.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

A one way trussrod like the original? When I built mine I couldn't see the point of the one way rod . Somethings do improve. 

Granted this my first build but I hate the stripe and think that the plug or open hole on the headstock is ugly eye catcher. 
Almost as ugly as a maple stripe on a rosewood neck. 


Not to hijack your question but I am not sure how many really care besides me . 



This is what I did


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Those who have owned the old necks know what I'm talking about. I'm talking about something very specific here.


----------



## wawa (Oct 24, 2007)

I have contacted you on this, I have an 59 slab neck that is to die for. I'm trying to replicate it. However it would have to be affordable $500. I do know of one guy who can do this, but is a real ass and I refuse to deal with him.
Also I would like to have it with Brazialian roosewood and maybe a different radius.

The details are imporatnt to me also, like correct curve of the rosewood behind the nut were rosewood meets the maple and the correct clay dot spacing unlike the Fender re-issues.
If you can build them to that detail at that price, hell I will take two!

Please keep me posted on this.

also, another neck that is equally hard to get is the maple CBS 68 strat neck with NO skunk stripe, truss rod at the heel with maple cap. Just about impossible to find but I want one bad!

Mechaniclnd made these necks in the 90's, very desirable now!

Cheer's.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd be interested! Looking for maple/rosewood (59) slab and maple/maple slab (69) strats. Can you do a different radius than the 7.25? Will PM you with contact info.


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh by the way, I'm sure there are guys on the FDP and TGP that would jump all over this!


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

